# Synulox / Clavamox / Augmentin: a little warning



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I always forget to warn people about this, but sensitivity to penicillin forbids the use of Amoxicillin which is one of the active ingredients of Synulox, Clavamox and Augmentin. For this reason the manufacturers advise care in handling the medicine and to wash hands immediately after handling.

I am not sensitive to penicillin, which is fortunate as I had a senior moment (and a migraine) as I carried a half tablet to administer to a wounded woodie. Instead of going to the aviary I wandered into the kitchen, filled a glass of water and swallowed the half tablet myself.  

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, Cynthia, that was a senior moment, huh? 
Good you're not allergic to it.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Guess you were in so deep by then, you didn't need to wash your hands, Cynthia  

They recommend Doxycyline and Flagyl for folks allergic to Augmentin w/animal
bites needing antibiotic treatment, course no way to know this for rehabbing
purposes, though good to know as an alternate treatment.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> I am not sensitive to penicillin, which is fortunate as I had a senior moment (and a migraine) as *I carried a half tablet to administer to a wounded woodie. Instead of going to the aviary I wandered into the kitchen, filled a glass of water and swallowed the half tablet myself*.
> 
> Cynthia


I guess I'm not alone, Cynthia. 

I pulled a similar stunt about a week ago. After finally getting my B/P out of the 'life threatening' range & down to 1 pill every other day I was doing wonderfully. Then all of a sudden I began experiencing the dreaded discomfort I was all to familiar with. My BP had once again elevated.
I checked my pill dispenser & yep, I had taken my medication. However, upon a closer look, I discovered I had put my vitamin where my BP medication was supposed to go. So I got a couple extra doses of vitamins but no BP medication.   
In my defense, the pills look very similar.  

I'm glad you didn't have any negative after affects, Cynthia. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cynthia...you nut...I am so impressed you fessed up. You are in such good company here. I could have done the same. Thanks for the morning chuckle.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG  

I'm SO glad you are okay. 

These kind of things also seem to happen when you are busy thinking about too many things at once, like the list of "things to do" while you are busy doing totally other things....sheesh, sometimes multi-tasking is easy, just don't get your mind going on other things. As busy as most people are these days, it isn't a wonder.



Cindy,

I'm sorry to hear about your B/P, but glad you have it under control.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cindy, that is funny, lucky though your life didn't depend on the meds. Gee, lots of senior moments lately. 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, thanks for the warning because I am allergic to penicillin.

Also, many thanks for making me laugh out loud. What you did sounds, oh, so familiar!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, count me in as relating! 

I'm still wondering if it's Dementia or a Senior moment...mmm, is there a difference...for me?? 

I AM happy to say that I still know my name, where I live and I still drive eek: ).

Mr. Squeaks and cats get their food and I am still able to do poop exercises!  Guess I should be very thankful that I don't have anyone on meds at this time!  

Shi


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Cynthia, that is so funny...only cause you're okay of course.


----------

